# Sample Service Contract



## kpikul (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello all,

I was wondering if someone new of a website where I can download/view a sample service contract? Or better yet a template that can be modify for my own use?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sure that you will get a lot of answers but you might find what you are looking for at the local office supply. They carry lots of standard forms.
If you look at the top of the page, you will find links to some sites there.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

I've got a real basic one that I downloaded off the we yrs ago, I just use it as a template and type in my specifics. If you'llsend me a PM I can make it available by e-mail to you, no charge.


----------



## kpikul (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks housedocs, 

That sounds exactly like what I am looking for.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

E-mail is on the way with form attached. Hope it helps you out. You can also find a lot of that kind of stuff if you'll run a google search for free business forms. And there's alot of customizable forms available as well, but there's usually a nominal fee involved if you want it cutomized. Anyway hope it helps a bit.


----------

